

Things to Do Before You Buy a Domain Name - mcyger
http://www.domainsherpa.com/5-things-to-do-before-you-buy-a-domain-name/

======
ez77
_If a domain name has twenty name server (web hosting) changes over the recent
past, for example, it might be an indication that the owner is trying to cover
something up._

Too bad that experimenting with your own name servers could be held against
you. Are search engines known to penalize web sites based on this?

~~~
mcyger
@ez77: It's a factor to consider, not the end-all, be-all deciding factor.

I was going to purchase a five letter domain name for $2,000 a couple of years
ago. It was way under priced for a standard english word dot com domain name.
Turns out he moved it from place place, and when I asked the seller why he had
a terrible answer. I think it might have been a stolen name but I couldn't
prove it. In the end, the lack of clarity was enough to convince me not to buy
it.

That's all this article is supposed to do: help people figure out domain names
and, in this case, figure out if there might be trouble associated with a
premium domain name.

~~~
ez77
Hey, thanks for your exaplanation. Come to think about it, I'm only likely to
experiment (DNS etc.) with a personal account nobody is likely to want.

